

Ask HN: How do I proove my ISP is throttling speed - SoulMan

 Since last few weeks none of the videos in Yourtube are getting streamed in
real time, even with the low quality (360p, 480p etc.) However speedtest
showed its still 20mbps and no other website has loading issues.<p>For example the same video in two different streaming site<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=jAmY4m7FcKs does not stream and buffers
every few second<p>but<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;channels&#x2F;staffpicks&#x2F;135806831 buffered completely in 30
seconds.<p>It is least likely YouTube is having a server problem, help me understand
if ISP is throttling Youtube specifically.
======
kavva
You can use a VPN and see if YouTube is still slow, if you don't have access
to a VPN service open the youtube link in Tor browser.

